# Tackle question



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

What type of tackle (rod, reel, and terminal tackle) does the board use to fish off bridges? I will be targeting blues, croakers, and stripers. I know there's a lot of tackle out there to catch the fisherman. Please let me know what I need so I go fully prepared on my much anticipated fishing trip. I am planning to hit the much touted Choptank in the very near future. Also, tackle shop locations near the area would be helpful.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry that no-one has posted to you yet. Usually everyone here is quick to help out someone with questions. I believe that most people would tell you that an 8' to 12' spinning rod is the most preferred. It has enough backbone to pick a heavy fish from the water (or sting ray sometimes) and has the ability to cast out far enough to find fish when they are not around the pilons of the pier. Line weight could be anywhere from 10 to 30 lb test. Really depends on your rod, reel, and fishing rig weight. The most popular rig is a bottom rig: (these pics might help)

http://www.thefishingline.com/Maps/Cholerabankriglg.jpg

or even a fishfinder rig:

http://www.thefishingline.com/Marina/fishfinderherringriglg.jpg

For stripers and croakers, bloodworms sound as though they are working best right now . Peeler crabs are great for striper and trout also, just cut them into about 1/4 pieces. Blues will eat almost anything that they want really, but cut bait is probably the best (cut spot or menhaden(aka: bunker or alwives))

After you go to place like the tank, you will probably not be able to wait to go again. Sometimes you catch em, sometimes you don't. I have been there exactly 1 time and I would have changed my "pierandsurf" name to SKUNKMAN if it weren't for a single white perch. And I can't wait to get back, don't fret though the fish are there and there are a lot to catch. 

There are a bunch of great guys (and gals "DomesticGoddess") here with alot of information to share. Many times people here try to get together for a big PierandSurf trip. Keep your eyes on the post and don't be afraid to dish some info every now and again. Hope to see you fishing, Good luck and tight-lines!

--- Surfman


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

If you want to fish and meet us at the same time come out on Saturday August 2nd for the P&S Clean Up. Any 7'-12' rod that can take 12#-20# line is fine for ChopTank.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Rod: 8 to 12 foot
Reels: anything that will hold at least 200 yards of 20# mono
Rigs: Double bottom rigs, fish finder rig
Hooks: J hooks or circle hooks(recommended) sizes anywhere from 1/0 to 6/0
Weights: 3 to 6 ozs depending on current

Any sporting good stores or x-mart stores will sell a combo for pretty cheap usually around 40 to 60 dollars. 

If you really want to invest into your gear, well... it can be as expensive as you want.


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your valuable input. I will soon begin my shopping for saltwater fishing gear. Thanks, again.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Where to get it....*

eBay can sometimes be a good place to pick up some of this stuff, so be sure to check out what's available there if getting to a well-stocked tackle shop isn't convenient. 

I've gotten some great deals on surf fishing equipment. Tica and St Croix rods, Daiwa and Quantum reels; all new, and all at below-retail pricing. Just be careful of the shipping costs. 

Bass Pro shops in Hanover MD at Arundel Mills Mall has a selection that'll get you drooling and keep your credit card company in business. I love the tackle part of fishing; it's just lots of fun to research what'll best suit your needs and personal style.

Several good books available on the subject too; not specifically brands but with lots of information on tackle choices. Do a search on Amazon or your local library for "surf fishing" or "surf casting", etc.

I think the best tackle, though, is your enthusiasm!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

8'-10' medium heavy spinning rod 20# line capable of 4-6 oz lead. reel of choice to match


----------

